# B&W Challenge:  Cityscapes



## gk fotografie (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome!

This challenge will run until January 2, 2021
The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!
This challenge will run for a period of 2 weeks because in two weeks there's simply more time to experiment and approach a theme from multiple creative sides, which has also been the objective of the B&W Challenge from the beginning. I'd like to thank @photoflyer for coming up with this theme. Please, only new photos taken from the date a theme is announced.

_Have fun and "Prettige Kerstdagen" as we say in Dutch (Merry Christmas) and above all, stay safe!_


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2020)

about as city as i can get...


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 2, 2021)




----------

